# bike for century road race



## seastar (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm planning to do a metric century race, but I don't have a bike (yet). I have a hybrid (Brodie) which I currently use for commuting/running errrands etc. But I am thinking of getting a road bike. I want to be able to go on group rides, do some races (like the metric century and maybe a full century...), take it for a multiday trip etc. Is there one bike that can do all that?

I am 5'4. Currently I've been thinking about getting a Trek (maybe the 1.5 or Lexa SLX). Any comments/suggestions on those or other bikes to consider (or avoid)?

Thanks


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I got to test (on a trainer) a Lexa at bike shop that is now 5 hrs away (used to be my LBS). It is a nice bike, although I'm leaning towards a Modone. Overall I like the Lexa and if I didn't have a road bike right now, most likely would have bought one when we were there. I currently have a men's Trek 2000.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you can get one on sale, get the Madone 5.2. Check out the fit on both the regular and WSD models. You'll probably take a 52cm frame with a 120-130mm seat mast cap.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cervelo RS. Competitive Cyclist is blowing out the 48cm (I'm your height & that's the size I'd get) for $1600. That's for a bike with the latest version of Ultegra.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=8632


----------



## seastar (Sep 12, 2007)

Would I be able to use either of those for races (recreational not competitive) and also for commuting? Is it possible to put panniers on a road bike?

I was originally considering the Treks because the pricing seems pretty good and they seem like decent bikes. The madone, although very nice is not quite in my budget. I'm hoping to get something for $1500 or less. 

Any other suggestions for bikes/brands I should consider?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't discount looking at Specialized. If the Modone is out of your price range the Ruby most likely is as well, but their bike that is similar to the Lexa is the Dolce, so you may want to look at those as well.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

you really can race any bike, and the specific ones mentioned are built with racing at least as part of their DNA. You can go to the extreme and spend 10K on a bike that's extremely specific to racing, but there's no need for that. Most bike companies will have performance level road bikes, that will be plenty quick for races of all length. 

my advice on considering brands is to go around to local bike shops close to you, ask them the same things you asked here, and get a feel for which shops you like. if you find a shop that tries to inform and advise you, instead of sell you immediately on something right there in front of you, that's a good place to start. look for a happy feeling that you get from the shop, seriously. consider what their service area and knowledge seems to be, their willingness to help you with testing bikes, whether or not they include fittings of bikes (should for sure get initial fitting with bike purchase, but good shops may re-check you and the bike after a month or so).

narrow down the shops you like for then look into the brands/bikes they sell. A good "Home Shop" can make the whole experience much easier.


----------

